# Hey!



## NIPPLES McGIGGLETS (Nov 18, 2006)

nipples is my real name sorry but it is real so please quit delelting my messages, it would be greatly aprreciated!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Debra

I thought you were leaving and never coming back?

Your posts *will* continue to be deleted and/or locked.

You have proved yourself a nuisance here and will be removed and blocked at the administrator's earliest convenience.

You must not realize the ability I have to check who you are, where you are posting from, and other names you have previously posted under.

We are not as naieve and foolish as you think.

Enjoy your time here while it lasts.

[siteimg]3709[/siteimg]

Ryan


----------

